
A Founder's Framework for Understanding When It's Time to Move on - turoczy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewcarroll/2012/02/10/a-founders-framework-for-understanding-when-its-time-to-move-on/
======
Domenic_S
Lots of double talk. Not interested in being a "product guy" in a product
company? Seems like something that should have come up 5 years ago. His 3
points for leaving ('product is king' is risky, brand evolution, etc) sound
like a reason for him to leave _this_ company. The only reason to try and
abstract it out is to save face.

I can't think of a single time in the last 40 years when building a brand was
easy. Apparel generally is crazy competitive market, and you probably won't
succeed in it. You'd have to be insane to do an apparel startup, and again, I
can't fathom why this thought hadn't crossed his mind in the beginning.

